# Leave It!



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Fall from Elroy! My absolute favorite time of year.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! Fall is my favorite time of year, and apparently Jasper's too. He likes to chase the leaves and jump into big piles of them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley still hasn't figured out that the leaves blowing across the ground are not animals that she should go after. It is still funny to us.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

This is summits first encounter with blowing leaves and it's blowing his mind ;D 

I hilarious to see them experiencing things for the first time ... like farting : ... especially while pooping


----------

